# Wet Mount/KOH



## dpetersen (Jul 16, 2014)

When a wet mount is done in our office, I charge code 87210.  But when they do the KOH in addition to the wet mount, can I charge an additional 87210 with a modifier 59 for the KOH?  Is the wet mount and KOH considered a bundled charge?


----------



## kellyg (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes, you can charge twice. This has been addressed by ACOG, see info below


Laboratory code 87210 Reporting Clarification 

Can laboratory code 87210 (Smear, primary source with interpretation; wet mount for infectious agents [eg, saline, India ink, KOH preps]) be reported twice if a wet mount and KOH are performed? 

CPT has provided coding guidance for this within the Microbiology subsection notes, which state "For multiple specimens/sites use modifier 59." Therefore, when a physician performs both a KOH and wet mount, he or she should report code 87210 twice with the modifier 59 (i.e., 87210, 87210 -59). The modifier 59 (Distinct Services) indicates that the second lab interpretation is distinct from the first and should be paid for separately. The KOH includes a whiff test which is why it is not appropriate to report code 87210 a third time if the whiff test is also performed. 

It is always important to read the section notes of CPT which provide guidance for how some codes should be reported. 


Please send questions and/or comments to coding@acog.org


ACOG Coding Workshops & Webcasts


Coding Assistance


E-Newsletter


Coding Home


ACOG Home



Contact:
Savonne Montue, MBA, RHIT, ACS-OB, COBGC
Manager, Coding Education
smontue@acog.org 

Donna Tyler, CPC, COBGC
Coding Specialist
dtyler@acog.org


----------



## trish.mccoy@tuomey.com (Aug 27, 2014)

we also bill twice with the 59 modifier.


----------



## MBass (Feb 16, 2015)

*wet prep and whiff*

Is this still current for 2015? Documentation shows wet prep and whiff done. It does not state KOH. But whiff is done during KOH, correct? So, is it still safe to bill 87210 twice with 59 modifier?


----------

